# PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Mai 2012)

*PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Mai 2012)

*PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Ihr seid wunderschön


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Nicht alle. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Nicht von dir auf andere schließen


----------



## Rolk (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Das nächste Gruppenfoto dann bitte unmittelbar nach ner Lan machen. Damit der gemeine it-Nerd in seinem natürlichen Erscheinungsbild besser rüber kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nicht von dir auf andere schließen


 
Dich sieht man doch auf dem Video gar nicht, weil die Kamera mehr als 1,5 Meter überm Boden schwebt. 

Dis(s)claimer: Wir haben uns eigentlich ganz doll lieb.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dich sieht man doch auf dem Video gar nicht, weil die Kamera mehr als 1,5 Meter überm Boden schwebt.


Ich bin sogar im Fokus *SCNR*


----------



## Broow (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das nächste Gruppenfoto dann bitte unmittelbar nach ner Lan machen. Damit der gemeine it-Nerd in seinem natürlichen Erscheinungsbild besser rüber kommt.


 
Wär ich ma auch dafür!


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*



> Dis(s)claimer: Wir haben uns eigentlich ganz doll lieb.


Ungefähr so wie die Israelis und die Palästinenser?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Göttlich, vor allem die besonders große, "aktive" Ameise ganz hinten muss sehr anstrengend gewesen sein


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Sehr sehr geil 
Vor allem Wie Raff da auf Zehenspitzen versucht in der letzten Reihe doch noch das Gesicht ins Bild zu bekommen.^^

Gibts da in der kommenden PCGH auchn hübsches Poster zum in-den-Nerd-Raum-hängen?


----------



## sfc (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Und der Missing Link musste in der Zwischenzeit für alle mitarbeiten?^^


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Ein Foto von Nerds über Nerds für Nerds.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*



sfc schrieb:


> Und der Missing Link musste in der Zwischenzeit für alle mitarbeiten?^^


 
Nee, der versteckt sich in der nicht gefilmten Ecke (und sammelt da Rubine).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Mir fällt da gerade eine neue Aboprämie ein. So ein hochwertiges Poster hätte schon was.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*



Rolk schrieb:


> So ein hochwertiges Poster hätte schon was...


 ... von schamloser Selbstdarstellung. 
Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würds kaufen (natürlich nur wenn man den Link drauf sieht und Raff grade auf den Zehenspitzen stand wenn der Auslöser gedrückt wurde, ist ja klar)


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Alle wissen sie nicht wohin mit ihren Händen, sobald sie keine Hardware in die Kamera halten können


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Na in die Hose, da sitzt doch auch Hard... ääh, ich muss weg.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Cool wäre noch im Abspann:..Die Redakteure wurden von H&M eingekleidet, die Brillen von D&G präsentiert....etc....

Nee, Spaß beiseite....Coole Idee....mal so einen Redakteurcluster sehen zu können. Ansonsten ist ja sicherlich die mehrzahl hinter Excel Tabellen, Hardware und dem Monitor als generelles hinter vergraben.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH-Spycam: Gruppenkuscheln fürs Gruppenfoto*

Das sind dann doch mehr als ich erwartet hatte. Manche bekommt man ja sonst kaum zu Gesicht


----------

